# Bill Gates & Jerry Seinfeld Video



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought this was funny...

Jerry Seinfeld, along with Bill Gates, is featured in a four-and-a-half minute video in which they live with a "real" family:

YouTube - New Family - Jerry Seinfeld and Bill Gates Ad (Long Version)

The above is the second ad in a new series of video ads by Microsoft.  

The first commercial, in which Seinfeld spots Gates at a discount shoe store, was more silly than funny:
YouTube - Bill Gates  Jerry Seinfeld - Shoe Circus Commercial

_The ads can also be downloaded here.

(Microsoft will be displaying a new Seinfeld & Gates video ad each week at microsoft.com/windows as part of a $300 million dollar advertising campaign.)_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder what the point of this campaign is...


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2008)

An update:



> Microsoft seems to have come to its senses: It's cancelling the pointless Seinfeld-Gates ads and replacing them with ads that take direct aim at Apple's "I'm a Mac" campaign.
> 
> Seinfeld gets the Blue Screen of Death | Computerworld Blogs


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 18, 2008)

good to hear they scrapped it. i only saw the shoe one and really didn't understand it. $ 300 million, to think what useful things could be done with that money.


----------

